# Fairport Action



## rpaisie (Oct 20, 2006)

Anything happening in the Fairport area off either of the walls yet? Is it still too early?


----------



## RyanD (Jun 11, 2009)

I was on the wall like a week and a half ago. I saw absolutely no evidence of steelies being there but im sure there was at least a few. I will be hitting it again (maybe in the morning) and i will give you a no bs report (the wall is very big).


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm gonna make my first trip for 'em on Sunday. Most likely longwall & little cleos. Last year this time I was already catchin' 'em, so let's hope this year is no different!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

RyanD- i was thinking of heading there in the morning as well.... if you see this before you go... i'll be wearing a camo ZINK calls hat. stop by and chat. good luck!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Anyone do any good today?


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

pymybob said:


> Anyone do any good today?


was wondering the same thing...
kast


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

well... i ended up not making it out this morning. however, if everything goes according to plan (and i don't sleep through my alarm), i will either be at the long wall or the lower part of the chagrin tomorrow morning at sunrise.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

went out to the long wall this morning.... fished from 7 to 9:30..... no hits. saw a few roll, but that was it. didn't see anyone else hook up with any either.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to try the long wall Sunday morning. I hear the Chagrin is is bearing some fruit but my waders leak. 

Say Hi if you see an old fart in a white BulletBobber hat.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Riverman, I plan on being at the long wall at sunrise as well on Sunday. Say hey if you see the a guy wearing a Kent State hat. I will either be standing on the rocks right at the concrete that starts up the platform to the lighthouse or I will be right out at the light house.

-KSU


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Good luck fellas! Thinking about heading to the Chagrin and see what kind of mess I can get myself into with the flyrod.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

hopefully heading out the long wall this evening! i'll letcha know how i do if i make it out


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I was out trolling for steelies in my yak this morning from about 6:15 til 9:15. I was pulling small Rapalas. No takers. I didn't see anyone pull anything from the walls either. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Made the trip out there this morning with my buddy... Got there around 7ish, and stayed until noon. Landed one, and had 2 others shake off. Pink and gold little cleos seemed to be the ticket-- no hits on the usual favorites green/silver or blue/silver.

Goolies, I think i saw you.. did you have 2 rods goin?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

whjr15 said:


> Goolies, I think i saw you.. did you have 2 rods goin?


Yep. I was in the big red SOT yak. Bill (Mastiff) was in the smaller sit-inside yak. The day wasn't a total waste. After fishing we practiced our water re-entries on the yaks


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

WHJR15, did you see any others caught? Anything float guys getting them? How crowded was it?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

archman said:


> WHJR15, did you see any others caught? Anything float guys getting them? How crowded was it?


Surprisingly, no. I spent the most time out past the lighthouse, and it seemed like the majority were fishing for perch... As far as crowded goes, it wasn't--at least not the usual steelhead madness. Short wall looked jam packed though from what I could see.

On a side note, me and my buddy had a whole bunch of taps (on the little cleos) that didn't result in a hookset--either that or a .00002 second "fight." What do you normally do when that happens, stinger hook?


----------



## RyanD (Jun 11, 2009)

Goolies-how hard is it to troll in a kayak? Like to give it a try in mine


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

whjr15 said:


> Surprisingly, no. I spent the most time out past the lighthouse, and it seemed like the majority were fishing for perch... As far as crowded goes, it wasn't--at least not the usual steelhead madness. Short wall looked jam packed though from what I could see.
> 
> On a side note, me and my buddy had a whole bunch of taps (on the little cleos) that didn't result in a hookset--either that or a .00002 second "fight." What do you normally do when that happens, stinger hook?


Are you sure those aren't white bass that were hitting it? I've had that happen a lot with little cleos out there. I put on a smaller spinner and ended up catching some whities.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Goolies-how hard is it to troll in a kayak? Like to give it a try in mine


I troll for steelies at speeds between 2.5 and 3.0 mph. That is an easy pace to maintain. The hardest part is not getting run over by a boat.


----------



## RyanD (Jun 11, 2009)

Last time I was out on the wall we were catching HUGE white crappies on little cleos. Yes-WHITE CRAPPIES


----------

